# Can I pay for via card?



## ndwall (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't plan to bring tons of cash and my list is lengthy so are traders set up for card payments?

TIA

Nick


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ndwall said:


> I don't plan to bring tons of cash and my list is lengthy so are traders set up for card payments?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Nick


Many are. I know Dooka is  there are cash machines here as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, plenty of cash machines around, and I imagine most traders will accept cards (don't quote me on that!)


----------



## ndwall (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks. My bank balance is a little light so cards are my friends for the next 5 days lol


----------

